# Struts DBCP



## bronks (26. Jan 2005)

Wow! Hab ich mir gedacht und meinte, daß Struts einen ordentlichen Connection Pool dabei hat. Es hat mich doch sehr gewundert, daß ich immer den Request brauche um eine DataSource zu connecten. Ist es wirklich so gemeint, daß ich den Request bis in die tiefsten Schichten meines Models delegiere oder ist der Struts DBCP nur eine oberflächliche Schnellösung? Hab ich da etwas falsch verstanden bzw. überlesen oder ist das so? Was wäre evtl. die brauchbarste Alternative?


----------



## foobar (26. Jan 2005)

Du kannst auch direkt im Tomcat eine Datasource in den JNDI ablegen, was anderes macht Struts auch nicht. 
Der Nachteil bei der JNDI-Implementierung von Tomcat ist aber, daß man immer nur aus der selben virtuellen Maschine auf den JNDI zugreifen kann.


----------



## bronks (26. Jan 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du kannst auch direkt im Tomcat eine Datasource in den JNDI ablegen ...


Das Problem ist das ich an die Configfiles von Tomcat auf dem Server nicht rankomme. Da hilft wohl nur eins: Selbst einen DBCP basteln?


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Jan 2005)

bronks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> foobar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gibts ne menge zum Downloaden, je nach tomcat-konfiguration/version kannst du übrigens auch teile der server.xml in deinem WAR haben


> 2. Create an XML fragment file with just the Context element for your web application, and place this XML file in $CATALINA_BASE/webapps. The web application itself can then be stored anywhere on your filesystem.


----------



## bronks (27. Jan 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... gibts ne menge zum Downloaden, je nach tomcat-konfiguration/version kannst du übrigens auch teile der server.xml in deinem WAR haben
> 
> 
> > 2. Create an XML fragment file with just the Context element for your web application, and place this XML file in $CATALINA_BASE/webapps. The web application itself can then be stored anywhere on your filesystem.


Das hab ich noch garnicht gewußt. Auf jeden Fall hört es sich sehr brauchbar an. Werd mich mal informieren.


----------

